

The Persistence Layer with Spring Data JPA - baeldungcaliah
http://www.baeldung.com/2011/12/22/the-persistence-layer-with-spring-data-jpa/
Persistence with Spring 3.1 and Spring Data JPA. Focuses on removing the DAO implementation, manual and automatic custom queries, transactions with Spring Data and configuration.
======
wr1472
I'm currently using spring data jpa for data access nd am really loving the
vastly reduced boilerplate code that needs to be written. Would highly
recommend to anyone who needs to implement a repository and is using spring
and jpa.

